
The Unnamed Privilege of Deep Work - mooreds
https://kimschlesinger.com/2019/12/09/Deep-Work-Critique/
======
Bostonian
Kim Schlesinger wishes Cal Newport had written a different book on deep work,
covering more women and people of color. Why doesn't she write such a book?

~~~
dvtrn
Does she necessarily need to or do you want her to? I notice you're not really
refuting her actual argument that motivated this post to begin with?

She presented what I thought was a cogent argument, provided examples, and
concluded thoughtfully with sourced counterexamples of her own that she
believes fits the underrepresented archetypes relevant to the social groups
she belongs to and the topics they discuss.

I for one found it interesting enough that I recognized a couple of the names
she listed (bell hooks and Robin Máxkii), and the familiarity with those works
was a good motivator for me to look into the others, I'm appreciative for the
new sources of knowledge provided here.

Perhaps the author here felt the names and sources she provided as
alternative-or maybe more fairly-supplemental readings can provide more
insight than her words alone?

~~~
zepto
It’s unclear whether the argument is that deep work as a practice is a
differentially available to people with privilege or whether there are all
kinds of other successful people who are doing it who are simply not being
represented by Cal Newport.

